# Bike Rack For A Burstner Delphin Performance T700



## DaveLud (Apr 22, 2012)

Has anyone fitted a (2) bike rack to one of these - with a rear bathroom? Any tips - what to look out for / what to avoid, any make that seems to fit well, and most imporatntly, how to work out where to drill the holes......?

Thanks.


----------



## lgbzone (Oct 8, 2008)

I did a quick image search on google for your van, and the results seem to show them with a tow bar, if you have a tow bar, i'd go for a tow bar mounted rack, i've had a couple over the years, currently have a 3 bike thule euroway, and personally think they are far more practical, especially if the bikes get dirty. nothing hanging off the back of the van, no holes to drill, etc

obviously only worth considering if you have a tow bar and don't have it occupied with something else. mind you after saying that, if i didn't have a tow bar, i'd fit one especially for it.

HTH


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi DaveLud

I have the same type of motorhome and also a Fiamma four bike rack. We had it installed mainly to carry my wife's wheelchair, although I do carry a bike as well occasionally. The rack was fitted by the dealer when I bought it as a new vehicle. I don't think you will have any problem, although it does hinder access to the toilet cassette slightly.

I will post a photograph if it will help.

Sandy


----------

